# Interesting Machinery



## Bluedragon (Oct 26, 2011)

One of my loves is decaying machinery, thought i would put up a post so people can share their interesting machinery pics

Unknown machine found at St. Georges, Morpeth, behind the boiler house...


----------



## Happyshopper (Oct 26, 2011)

Textile Mill Machinery






Asphalt Plant Machinery






Pyestock Powerstation Machinery


----------



## mookster (Oct 27, 2011)

I like decaying Machinery.

L&H Polymers....answers on a postcard please.


----------



## Happyshopper (Oct 27, 2011)

You can have some new vs old flour mill machinery too 



 .


----------



## John_D (Oct 27, 2011)

Well the machine in the first post is a hopper loader. Components, in a wheeled rectangular bin would have been pushed into the blue guarded cage then once the door was closed the bin would have been lifted up vertically then tipped forward to empty the components into a high level feed hopper for an assembly or heat treatment machine. The blue guarding is relatively recent, probably only about 15 years old at most.
Just realised that St Georges was a mental hospital, can't see any manufacturing use for the machine there but may well have been used for loading bins of soiled bedding into a large wash boiler.


----------



## Bluedragon (Oct 27, 2011)

I was thinking along the lines of trash compacter... haha, how wrong was i!


----------



## alex76 (Oct 27, 2011)

Not sure what this is in Sleaford maltings


----------



## night crawler (Oct 27, 2011)

First one looks like it is part of a compactor where you load it.


----------



## st33ly (Oct 27, 2011)

Unknown Farm Machine:


----------



## Bluedragon (Oct 27, 2011)

Heating system? Lynemouth pit baths...




Picture 070 by Bluedragon423, on Flickr




Picture 071 by Bluedragon423, on Flickr


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Oct 27, 2011)

alex76 said:


> Not sure what this is in Sleaford maltings



Overhead lineshafting and a large diameter multibelt pulley. Unfortunately as you did not record the complete assembly, it is impossible to state what the shaft drove.


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 27, 2011)

A few of my favourites. 

*Shapwick Grange Chalk Quarry.*






*Beer Limestone Quarry.*






*Tannery, Colyton*


----------



## alex76 (Oct 27, 2011)

What you think to this bad boy...The old boiler RAF Upwood


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Oct 27, 2011)

Bluedragon said:


> One of my loves is decaying machinery, thought i would put up a post so people can share their interesting machinery pics
> 
> Unknown machine found at St. Georges, Morpeth, behind the boiler house...
> 
> Presumably the boilers were coke fired at some time, this could have been used to tip the ash carts into the the removal vehicles.


----------



## Bluedragon (Oct 27, 2011)

They were coal fired untill the day they shut down so that may explain it!


----------



## PROSNIPER (Oct 29, 2011)

Happyshopper said:


> You can have some new vs old flour mill machinery too
> 
> 
> 
> .



love the new and old stuff


----------



## waynezbitz1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> Overhead lineshafting and a large diameter multibelt pulley. Unfortunately as you did not record the complete assembly, it is impossible to state what the shaft drove.




That picture was taken in the main engine house of sleaford maltings, the pulley seemed tobe the main driving wheel for the lind shafting which ran through all seven buildings which presumably ran all the malting machinery (now gone) in the whole site


----------



## waynezbitz1 (Oct 29, 2011)

st33ly said:


> Unknown Farm Machine:



this is an old air compressor head. i had one alomst identical and mine dated from the 1940's


----------



## st33ly (Oct 29, 2011)

Cheers, There was another bit of machinery at the farm too. I will see if I can find the pic and upload it.


----------



## st33ly (Oct 29, 2011)

Whats this then?




​


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Oct 29, 2011)

waynezbitz1 said:


> That picture was taken in the main engine house of sleaford maltings, the pulley seemed tobe the main driving wheel for the lind shafting which ran through all seven buildings which presumably ran all the malting machinery (now gone) in the whole site



Correct, the multi rope or vee belt pulley would be what drove the whole run of line shafting via whatever motive power was installed.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Oct 29, 2011)

st33ly said:


> Whats this then?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obviously some form of exhauster, rotative pump or injector that was driven by flat belt. The bird's nest and the cut off view of the pipe work prevent a more educated answer.


----------



## st33ly (Oct 30, 2011)

Obvious was it lol.


----------



## oldscrote (Oct 30, 2011)

waynezbitz1 said:


> That picture was taken in the main engine house of sleaford maltings, the pulley seemed tobe the main driving wheel for the lind shafting which ran through all seven buildings which presumably ran all the malting machinery (now gone) in the whole site



There's a link here to a slightly larger one

http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2931


----------



## mookster (Oct 31, 2011)

More machinery, from Mitchell Grieve Needleworks


----------



## The Archivist (Nov 3, 2011)

Some interesting machines there, this thread has potential. Here are a few I've come across:

Welsh woollen mill:















3hp Lister junior and DANDO upright pump, near Horsham, Sussex:











Various lead-ore milling machinery at Esgair Mwn, Ceredigion, now scrapped


----------



## PaulPowers (Nov 3, 2011)

a couple of bits from Holme Bank chirt mine











and finally the carts that are top fun to ride


----------



## The Archivist (Nov 5, 2011)

These count?

Ruston-Bucyrus 22RB Front Shovels, Cocking Quarry, Sussex


----------



## Bluedragon (Nov 5, 2011)

does that last pic translate as Rusting-Bucket? :jiggy:


----------



## Bluedragon (Nov 7, 2011)

A tractor, some circular saw benches and an unknown machine, all on a local farm soon to be re developed...




IMAG0759 by Bluedragon423, on Flickr
Tractor tail lamp




IMAG0754 by Bluedragon423, on Flickr
Tractors "dashboard"




IMAG0746 by Bluedragon423, on Flickr





IMAG0738 by Bluedragon423, on Flickr

Circular saws




IMAG0734 by Bluedragon423, on Flickr


----------



## borntobemild (Nov 11, 2011)

Seroius bit of kit from Southam Cement Works


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2011)

O M G ,,,,,,I worked on one of those!!!

,,,,it's a machine for smashing up conglomerated lumps of burnt limestone.

After the lime is burnt is has to be crushed very fine and your little beauty is part of the process 

Inside is a fast rotating shaft with chains attached,,, the stone is dropped down,, gets smashed and is taken away from below on a rubber conveyor belt.. I don't know why the shaft is driven from both sides.

The interior of the chamber is protected from wear by very hard plates which are attached by rivets or bolts which you can see peppering the casing.

My work in 1973 was as a contract fitter/turner,, I got to work in Aberthaw cement works now and then. Filty job but the canteen did magnificent sausage and bacon baps and there was that slim girl from the office that used to wear next to nothing and ,,,,,,,,, sorry,,,,my mind was wandering,,,,,,,you don't want to hear about that!!!! 

Mostly we worked on the conveyors and cement packaging machinery but a lot of our time seemed to be spent hiding or sleeping,,,

,,,filthy job


----------



## Pincheck (Nov 11, 2011)

miner 








Mill 







paper machinery
















power 




as above different place




Crane


----------



## Happyshopper (Nov 11, 2011)

Pincheck said:


> ... all the content above ...



Very jealous, that's quite a nice collection!


----------



## oldscrote (Nov 12, 2011)

jools said:


> O M G ,,,,,,I worked on one of those!!!
> 
> 
> My work in 1973 was as a contract fitter/turner,, I got to work in Aberthaw cement works now and then. Filty job but the canteen did magnificent sausage and bacon baps and there was that slim girl from the office that used to wear next to nothing and ,,,,,,,,, sorry,,,,my mind was wandering,,,,,,,you don't want to hear about that!!!!
> ...



yes we do..........


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 12, 2011)

*Monthster, Monthster...*

From Kilmington Quarry...


----------

